# Do's for a Beautiful Home



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

1 Consider your own sense of style and identity and get enjoy the creative process. 
2 Use co-ordinating fabrics for blinds and windows. 
3 Use lamps for a softer or more dramatic ambience. 
4 cozy up the look with a warm accent color. 
5 Resist muddling up shelves and surfaces with knickknacks. 6 Perfect Planning Prevents Poor Performance.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

Wallcoverings are a great way to compliment any rooms decor. There are so many wallpaper choices these days so you are sure to find the pattern and style for you.


----------



## emmyshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

For a more elegant looking home, hardwood floors & stairs are must haves too. Check if there are hardwoods underneath your carpets - rip off the carpet, sand, stain & refinish it.


----------



## karenbrown67546 (Nov 26, 2014)

My personal opinion is that one should leave space for the eyes to breathe. Don't clutter too much furniture or just stuff one next to another. I think the basic thing is don't own more stuff than your house can contain, which is a common problem of modern society - we buy too much stuff we don't actually need.


----------



## AlleyG (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree. The best place to put knick knacks is to never get them in the first place!

Al


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Dark colored curvaceous furniture with white interior walls adds a little more to beauty of the home. Never try to stuff living room or any other room with décor items. Try to use minimum decorative objects intelligently for maximum results.


----------



## whitemystyle (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful home should have minimalistic interior with simple & well designed furniture


----------

